
Why You Don’t Make a Mindlessly Beautiful Visualization of a Horrific Event - sebg
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3049586/why-you-dont-make-a-mindlessly-beautiful-visualization-of-a-horrific-event
======
jmnicolas
I believe this is a trait of the American mind : "we are the good guys so we
can't do bad things, therefore everything we do is good".

But when you consider it, atomic bombs on civilian pops, military presence (to
not say occupation) around the world, invasions of countries (but it's for
democracy - yeah, right), dirty coups, financing of terrorists orgs, you got
to wonder what kind of loose standards you need to be called the good guys.

In conclusion, no, Americans are not bad guys, but their government certainly
is.

